# netmount problems

## sfaok

I've been getting the same error upon boot as many others I found in a search:

```
* Bringing eth0 up... 

* Failed to bring eth0 up 

* Please make sure that /etc/conf.d/net has $iface_eth0 set 

* ERROR:    Problem starting needed services. 

*                "netmount" was not started.
```

But I can access the internet just fine.  My NIC (natsemi) is compiled into the kernel.  The only problem is that because netmount won't start, I can't use Samba.  In /etc/conf.d/net, I have $iface_eth0="dhcp" (it might vary from what I typed, I'm at school, and writing this from memory) uncommented, everything else is commented.  What could be the problem?  Thanks.

----------

